# He misses me



## aine

Well, have now been over a month away from home working overseas, another few months to go. He calls me or texts me nearly every day. 

Tells me it is lonely and he misses me a lot. TBH I miss him too  but I am enjoying the space, the time just for me, not having to worry about the him, home, kids or dogs. 

I have been good, have had some compliments thrown my way for how I look for my age, my wedding ring is firmly in place and I would never go there but I can understand how loneliness mixed with alcohol might make people succumb to flattery.

He makes himself busy with work and travel (what is new). I have moments of doubt about what he is really doing, is that normal, trust levels are still not there I guess for me.

For any of you ladies who need a break, if you can do it, it comes highly recommended, time to reflect, time for me.


----------



## EleGirl

I hope this becomes a good thing for both of you. Sometimes it helps to miss the other person for a while--to remember why we need them in our life.


----------



## Openminded

Yes, it's normal not to trust after you've been cheated on -- especially when you're separated by time and distance. The truth is he could cheat even when you're there. But when you're thousands of miles away? It's much easier. Hopefully, that's not the case and he has learned his lesson.


----------



## turnera

It also helps to know you don't actually need them, so you can make clearer decisions, right?


----------

